# Florida City Could Save Millions by Pulling Out of Countywide EMS System



## Chimpie (Nov 29, 2010)

> ST. PETERSBURG, Fla. -- This city could bring in millions of extra dollars if it pulled out of the countywide emergency services system and let firefighters take patients to the hospital, concludes a St. Petersburg-sponsored study.
> 
> "We aren't saying that we think the best option is for us to go our own way," St. Petersburg city administrator Tish Elston said. "Our last option would be for us to separate ourselves from the system. I hope that's not necessary."
> 
> It's unclear what the effect would be if St. Petersburg did pull out of the EMS system. At least one fire chief says it could bring the system to its knees. Paramedics Plus, the private company that provides ambulance service for the county under the name Sunstar, might not stay if its profit margin drops. And some smaller departments do not have the capability to provide transport.



Click here to read th rest of the article.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 29, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Click here to read th rest of the article.



[IAFF] YOU WILL BE ASSIMILATED!!! [/IAFF] 

So we're going to hire more people and buy more vehicles to save money. Here's a novel idea, how about a BLS first response system than doesn't use an ambulance to first respond. How much would that save?


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 29, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> [IAFF] YOU WILL BE ASSIMILATED!!! [/IAFF]
> 
> So we're going to hire more people and buy more vehicles to save money. Here's a novel idea, how about a BLS first response system than doesn't use an ambulance to first respond. How much would that save?



But... if they don't find something else to do to justify their existance they might have to become all volunteers again! The horror!


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 29, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> [IAFF] YOU WILL BE ASSIMILATED!!! [/IAFF]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 29, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> I think if you are using an engine or a ladder, it is probably a bigger expense than an ambulance.
> 
> But what do I know?



I've got just a little exposure to the Fire Service as well, and while I agree the vehicle cost of an engine or ladder or more, when your fully staffing an extra unit solely to first respond (as what I understand Pinellas County does) then it would in fact be cheaper to use the engine or ladder.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 29, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> I've got just a little exposure to the Fire Service as well, and while I agree the vehicle cost of an engine or ladder or more, when your fully staffing an extra unit solely to first respond (as what I understand Pinellas County does) then it would in fact be cheaper to use the engine or ladder.



How about using a car?

But the engine and ladder don't exactly get the best gas milage, and the maintenence can also be a bit cumbersome.

If I am not mistaken I have read about a department somewhere that has an additional car as part of some truck companies, and instead of the truck, on MFR they have 2 guys take the car. Either way, the unit is basically out of service until they clear the call, and the car and truck can always meet up at a scene once back in service.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 29, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> How about using a car?
> 
> But the engine and ladder don't exactly get the best gas milage, and the maintenence can also be a bit cumbersome.
> 
> If I am not mistaken I have read about a department somewhere that has an additional car as part of some truck companies, and instead of the truck, on MFR they have 2 guys take the car. Either way, the unit is basically out of service until they clear the call, and the car and truck can always meet up at a scene once back in service.



Probably the best solution, but not really conducive to most fire companies "stay together at all times" edict.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 29, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> Probably the best solution, but not really conducive to most fire companies "stay together at all times" edict.



200 years of tradition unimpeded by progress.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## rhan101277 (Nov 29, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


>



Every time I see that bug avatar, I think it is a real bug.


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 30, 2010)

There is no real effective solution in Pinellas County. Sunstar sucks, and there are a ton of ineffective fiefdoms around.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 30, 2010)

AJ,
Please don't take offense, not trying to slam you but does Sunstar suck because it sucks, or because it's not fire-based? I know nearly nothing about Sunstar, but am intimately familiar with Paramedics Plus parent company and issues they have over there, so I'm not ruling sucking out. On the other hand as a new firemedic I thought the privates sucked because, you know, the IAFF said they did. Not to mention they didn't put 27 paramedics on scene within 2.36 minutes. They were all jus FD rejects in our mind. Little did I know a lot of those medics could run circles around me and my coworkers. I'm actually genuinely interested, if the FD can really do it better than they should, but I'm HIGHLY skeptical of this being the case due to past exposure.


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 30, 2010)

It sucks because the management sucks. They place routine runs ahead of 911 calls. They run as close to the % allowed for over the certain minute response time (eg 90% of calls on scene in under 8min). 
I got hired with a medic from there, and he is a good guy.
Their medical director refuses to allow induced hypothermia, despite the results that we are showing from over here. She comes off as egotistical and "this is mine, not yours", and people I talk to confirm it. 

I also think that the individual FDs can not handle it either. 
The solution would be BLS Engines (staffed with 4), Ladder Co. with 4, ALS ambulances from either a seperate EMS dept, or EMS under FD, on a completely county based system. 
No more individual, single station depts, with a Chief and the # of FFs they need. 

You will see changes over there soon, and it will not be good ones, unless a drastic change occurs.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 30, 2010)

Pretty much sounds like what goes on at the parent company. Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## BLSBoy (Nov 30, 2010)

You got it. 
I have nothing personal against any individual who works there. They gotta do what they gotta do to make ends meet. 

I am out to ensure that our _profession_ is bettered.


----------

